# Suche möglichst kleines ATX Gehäuse



## Quick1012 (14. Juli 2016)

*Suche möglichst kleines ATX Gehäuse*

Ich suche ein möglichst kleines Gehäuse für den Umzug meiner alten Hardware. Meine Frau möchte den Rechner dann benutzen und aus Platzmangel hat die Größe oberste Priorität. Es handelt sich bei der Hardware um ein normales ATX Mainboard (ASUS M4a87td evo). Grafikkarte ist eine MSI GTX 560 Ti Twin Frozr (238 x 111 x 37mm). Ansonsten kommt nur eine HDD rein. Sonstige Laufwerke werden nicht benötigt, auch USB 3.0 usw. ist nicht notwendig.

Dazu suche ich passend einen günstigen CPU Kühler (AM3) als Ersatz für den Boxed Kühler, der in letzter Zeit extrem laut geworden ist.


----------



## buggs001 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche möglichst kleines ATX Gehäuse*

Gehäuse lässt sich z.B. über Geizhals finden.
Einfach die Suchparameter entsprechend setzen.
Das hier sind die kleinsten die für ATX-Mainboard + passend für die Graka ausgespuckt wurden.
PC-Gehäuse mit Formfaktor Mainboard: ATX, Volumen bis 25l, Grafikkartenlänge: ab 260mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

CPU-Kühler erst nach dem Gehäuse auswählen.
Dann erst weißt Du wie groß der sein darf.

Auch darauf achten, ob das Netzteil von der Größer her noch reinpasst.


----------



## DarkMatterS (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche möglichst kleines ATX Gehäuse*

Genau.
Das Cooltek RM1 ist schon sehr hochwertig.

Als Kühler reicht  dort vermutlich schon ein Alpenföhn Panorama sofern du keine TDP von > 80W hast -  kostet 20€. Stärker wäre ein Prolimatech Samuel 17, den du individuell  mit einem leisen Lüfter bestücken kannst. Kostet dann allerdings  zusammen auch mehr als das Doppelte. Bei mehr Platz wie dem G3 passt zB ein Thermalright True Spirit 90.


----------



## Quick1012 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche möglichst kleines ATX Gehäuse*

Super danke. Ich habe Geizhals noch nie benutzt, daher kenne ich damit nicht aus. Bei den Netzteilen dachte ich das es nur eine standardisierte Größe gibt. Ich werde das dann prüfen.


----------

